
Travel Time London Underground Map (2016) - JetSpiegel
http://www.tom-carden.co.uk/p5/tube_map_travel_times/applet/
======
leoc
A similar one here: [http://www.cityam.com/234508/this-alternative-tube-map-
shows...](http://www.cityam.com/234508/this-alternative-tube-map-shows-you-
the-travel-time-from-every-station-on-the-london-underground)
[https://petertrotman.com/special/london-underground-
travel-t...](https://petertrotman.com/special/london-underground-travel-time-
map/map.html) . I don't know who can claim priority or if they worked
independently.

------
eponeponepon
The first item on the author's wishlist is 'sync with realtime TfL data (which
lines are down etc.)' \- if current travel conditions could be persuaded into
this map in real-time, and (also on his wishlist!) the presentation massaged
into the classic schematic Tube map, it would make a wonderful tool for
getting around London. Anyone who lives in the city quickly gets an instinct
for what routes to take around the Tube at different times of day, but for
those of use who don't, something like this sitting on our phones could be a
marvel.

~~~
lozenge
If you already know where you want to go, a journey planner will be better
than this tool. And journey time doesn't vary much by time of day (for tube
anyway). Most disruptions are in the weekend and affect you going into or out
of the centre.

------
peterburkimsher
I rewrote Logo to make maps like this from a spreadsheet.

Then I made a subway-style map of the Taiwanese train network, where the
distance between each station corresponds to the number of minutes it takes a
train to travel that distance.

[http://peterburk.github.io/tra/](http://peterburk.github.io/tra/)

I could do the same for high-speed trains, but there was no interest from the
train company so I kind of left the project behind. I still use it for myself
though, because other maps are worse.

------
s0rce
Very cool, I've always wanted to see this for areas where you can compare
driving and transit. The Bay area during rush hour with all the bridges would
be interesting.

------
fredley
Very nice vis, though the reported times are _way_ off actual travel times
because interchange time is not taken into account, which can be significant
in shorter journeys with multiple hops. Calculating this is non-trivial, as it
is dependent on entrance/egress platforms for every station, as many have
different flows in different directions.

Great tool though!

------
andy_ppp
I think the number of changes should have to do with the overall time. Just
drawing concentric circles from a location is very mileading.

Just as an additional data point in Tokyo you can guarantee the time it takes
to change platforms as the distance is measured, I’m not sure anyone has the
walking distance between the Victoria and Central lines at Oxford Street
(etc.).

------
OscarTheGrinch
Oh, my dislexia thought this was a time travel map.

~~~
elthran
Not just you - no dyslexia here, but I still parsed the title as "Time Travel"
\- so I was expecting some sort of animation on how the Tube map has evolved
over the years.

~~~
btkramer9
Same exact thing happened to me

